#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  FTTH Ubiquiti

## alextaws

Alguém possui mais informações sobre os equipamentos FTTH que a ubiquiti vai lançar, segue link abaixo.

http://www.entelco.com.br/blog/ftth-...-nova-geracao/

----------


## TheGodfather

Agoooooora sim. Vou separar uma grana aqui pra garantir logo a minha OLT e as ONTs, achei esses vídeos no yt:

OLT:



ONU:






Mas nada ainda no site da UBNT.

----------


## TheGodfather

Pelo que entendi será uma OLT de 1u com 8 portas PON e suportará mais de mil ONTs (recomenda-se metade) e capacidade de processamento de 18Gb.  :Big Grin:

----------


## TheGodfather

Agora imagina se a Mikrotik lança uma CCR e OLT num mesmo produto e com um preço parecido com o da UBNT? Seria f#da.

----------


## JonasMT

Pronto agora oque vai ter de onu perdendo potencia e queimando lan nao ta no gibi kkkkkkkkkk

Mas falando serio para um projeto pequeno ate vai mas arisca 500 cliente ai em cima e costumeiros update que conserta algo e estraga outro sei nao...

Fico com os 2 pe atraz!

----------


## Zeroberto

Está história se ouve desde de agosto ou setembro do ano passado, quando surgiu um suposto banner no estande da Ubiquiti em uma feira em Las Vegas, mas até hoje nada no site ou em lojas que costumeiramente vendem a marca. Na época falavam em lançamento no final de 2016. Chegou o final de 2016 e alguns falavam em abril. Passou abril e nada!?!? Como podem falar em custos em reais se o produto não está nem lançado, nem há nenhuma matéria oficial da Ubiquiti falando desta tecnologia além de um SFP GPON??? Agora estou tipo São Tomé, só vendo pra crer ;-)

----------


## Luspmais

> Pronto agora oque vai ter de onu perdendo potencia e queimando lan nao ta no gibi kkkkkkkkkk
> 
> Mas falando serio para um projeto pequeno ate vai mas arisca 500 cliente ai em cima e costumeiros update que conserta algo e estraga outro sei nao...
> 
> Fico com os 2 pe atraz!


Isso me faz lembrar de quando migrei minha rede de 2,4 pra 5,8...mikrotik não tinha cpe, testei de tudo (globaltronic, proeletronic, o raio da krazer) dinheiro rasgado... aí veio a UBNT com sua AirGrid, Nano e loco com rocket na torre... Fui igual criança quando ganha um doce.
Hoje estou com uma rede 100% UBNT que vira e mexe atualiza e dá merda, de 6 em 6 meses são vários equipamentos queimados ou descartados por falta de potência, ipv6 autenticando na CPE ubnt....já tentei e não vai.... Se fosse MK, com certeza estaria bem mais tranquilo e satisfeito (e mais rico kkkkk).
Alguém manda esse tópico lá pra Latvia por favor...

----------


## JonasMT

Tbm entrei nessa de ubnt no inicio, rb912 e sxt so lanço bem mais tarde e sxt na versao 5.x era uma porcaria. Mas graças a boa mk ja faz 1 ano e pouco que da ubnt so comprei af5x esse infelizmente tbm tem a lan igual ou pior que oa rocket m5. Raio na torre sao 22 radio ao total mimosa,ligowave,mk,hauwei enfim so queimo af5x tava la tinha so 15d

----------


## albinogenivaldo

Eu não compro isso verde só pra ver se amadurece, já tem dois grandes veteranos em Gpon que deixam muito a desejar. Maissss... vou assistir o desenvolvimento e torcer pra dar certo.

----------


## brunocemeru

Torço para que a ubnt e mk entrem no mercado ftth.Está é uma tendência e se eles não entrarem perderão muito mercado pois sabemos que no rádio é difícil atender os padrões atuais da internet.
Gostaria muito que ambos dispontem no mercado e que não fiquem para trás.A ubnt e Mk propiciou e ainda propícia o acesso a internet em lugares de difícil acesso,pequenos provedores em todo o mundo.Grande parte de provedores tem muito a agradecer acredito eu.
Enfim,boa sorte a UBNT e MK em fttx.

----------


## TsouzaR

> Está história se ouve desde de agosto ou setembro do ano passado, quando surgiu um suposto banner no estande da Ubiquiti em uma feira em Las Vegas, mas até hoje nada no site ou em lojas que costumeiramente vendem a marca. Na época falavam em lançamento no final de 2016. Chegou o final de 2016 e alguns falavam em abril. Passou abril e nada!?!? Como podem falar em custos em reais se o produto não está nem lançado, nem há nenhuma matéria oficial da Ubiquiti falando desta tecnologia além de um SFP GPON??? Agora estou tipo São Tomé, só vendo pra crer ;-)


Esse ano mesmo, acho que 1 ou 2 meses atrás, a Ubiquiti estava comercializando toda a linha GPON (a OLT estava com um MSRP espetacular: o mesmo do EdgeSwitch de 24 portas, que sai por pouco mais que R$2.000,00 por aqui), bem como o novo EdgeRouter e outros produtos no beta shop deles. O produto já está sendo produzido e utilizado e logo estará disponível a todos.




> Torço para que a ubnt e mk entrem no mercado ftth.Está é uma tendência e se eles não entrarem perderão muito mercado pois sabemos que no rádio é difícil atender os padrões atuais da internet.
> Gostaria muito que ambos dispontem no mercado e que não fiquem para trás.A ubnt e Mk propiciou e ainda propícia o acesso a internet em lugares de difícil acesso,pequenos provedores em todo o mundo.Grande parte de provedores tem muito a agradecer acredito eu.
> Enfim,boa sorte a UBNT e MK em fttx.


Em questão de inovar, MikroTik é uma decepção. Em wireless mesmo podemos ver isso: nada de rádio com sincronização por GPS e nem planos disso (a UBNT já trabalha nisso há anos, desde os Rockets M5 GPS, e comercializa Rocket AC com hardware pronto, só faltando a implementação em software; sem falar nos AirFibers já com isso funcionando); nunca desenvolveu um protocolo próprio, como a UBNT fez para a linha AirFiber, que não seja um TDMA encima de 802.11; não tem algo como o AirMagic e mal parece se importar com Spectral Scan (pelo The Dude) ou Spectral History (pelo terminal, mas é inútil), extremamente importante mas que a linha AC não suporta; levou um tempo enorme e somente agora lançou CPEs na faixa dos 20~25dBi...

A MikroTik mal consegue manter o que ela tem hoje e passa mais tempo corrigindo bugs do que desenvolvendo coisas novas. E quando fazem, é sempre algo voltado a usuário doméstico: repetidor wireless, suporte a IKE2, modens LTE... o que salva recentemente é o TR69-Client. Em hardware é pior ainda: a MikroTik não sabe se quer seguir a TP-Link (com um monte de produtos residenciais e SOHO) ou Huawei (com equipamentos carrier grade, para operações de telecom), porque lança um monte de CCR e CRS, mas dá mais atenção ao RouterOS em coisas para outros públicos (e dá-lhe promessa de RouterOS v7).

Sendo assim, não espero GPON da MikroTik (embora talvez seja simples implementar: se a Computech e a Wi-Tek vão transformar meros switches em OLTs com um módulo SFP...), embora ela possa ter um momento Huawei e acabar lançando, e acho que nem deveria mexer com isso por agora, porque não vai conseguir manter (ou vai tirar o foco dos produtos atuais) nem concorrer com ninguém, nem com a UBNT.

----------


## JonasMT

E ate nada da linha gpon da ubnt no mercado. Achei muitonutil as informaçoes exibidas diretamente na ONU.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

aguarde e confie  :Smile:

----------


## avatar52

Depende aos olhos de quem vê. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando UnderLinux

----------


## JonasMT

> aguarde e confie


Vou aguarda nao hehe creio que ate lançar e parar as atualizaçoes que consertao um bug e criao 3 novos vai levar anos, vamos de huawei.

----------


## Bruno

galera da um look aki o 
https://help.ubnt.com/hc/en-us/artic...etting-Started

----------


## Fernandols

Acompanhando...bem ou mal a UBNT ajudou e muito a popularizar o atendimento ao cliente em wireless e agora tbm acredito que ira vir com um preço mais acessível pro FTTH

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Ja foi lançado

https://fiber.ubnt.com/

----------


## JonasMT

Falto uma ONU com 'uai faí'.
OLT e ONU são questão de semanas pra estar disponível no Paraguai. Minha preocupação são os firmware ligadas e eternas atualizações semanal.

----------

